# Sifi Eigenbau



## Koimicha (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Habe mir Heute auch mal einen Sifi Gebaut,Morgen mache ich den Rotor Fertig.
Gruß Micha 
Gleich mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## T.I. (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Saubere Arbeit. 
Ist das Edelstahl oder Alu? 
Was für ein Gaze kommt den rum?
Und wird das ganze auch per Düse gereinigt?


----------



## Koimicha (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Tim 
Ja das ist Edelstahl und es kommt ein 200my Sieb drauf.
gereinigt wir das mit einem Rotor mit Armen und durch Wasserdruck.
Düsen brauche ich wenn ich meinen Trommelfilter baue den ich Grade Plane und wahrscheinlich in 4 Wochen anfange zu bauen soll im Frühjahr 2010 in Betrieb gehen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Koimicha (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Kleines Update
Gruß Micha


----------



## Koimicha (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo 
Ist ja echt schade das man hier keine Kommentare bekommt dann brauche ich ja hier von anderer neuer Technik nichts mehr reinstellen ,weil es ja keinen interessiert hier Leider
warum weiß ich auch nicht macht aber nichts.

Gruß Micha


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo
nicht schlecht, wenn man die richtigen Maschinen dazu hat, dann warscheinlich kaum ein Problem. Sieht wirklich gut aus. Hab leider keine möglichkeit, mir nen rotations sifi selbst zu bauen. Hab mir jetzt deswegen einen normalen Sifi aus Plexiglas gebaut.

Gruss Marcus


----------



## Koimicha (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hi Marcus
Hast du mal Fotos davon würde mich Interessieren.
Gruß Micha


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hi, 

wenn ich morgen dazukomm, dann werd ich ein paar Bilder einstellen. Eigentlich waren es nur Reste. Einfache Konstruktion, aber ich glaube Bilder reden mehr.
Gruss Marcus


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha,




> Ist ja echt schade das man hier keine Kommentare bekommt dann brauche ich ja hier von anderer neuer Technik nichts mehr reinstellen ,weil es ja keinen interessiert hier Leider
> warum weiß ich auch nicht macht aber nichts.



Hast du dir schon mal die Hits zu deinem Thema angesehen.. 

Ich sehe da z.Zt. 254............ 

Das sollte doch eigentlich vom großen Interesse der User überzeugen. 

Und dem:


> wenn man die richtigen Maschinen dazu hat, dann warscheinlich kaum ein Problem.



Kann ich nur zustimmen..... 

Es hat nun mal nicht jeder die Möglichkeit sowas selbst zu bauen...
Aber du kannst dich gerne anbieten, dies für die anderen, die so eine haben wollen, zum Materialpreis zusammen zu bauen..... 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur noch sagen:

Gute, saubere Arbeit.


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha,

auch ich habe Deine Bau Doku verfolgt. Ich bastle auch für mein leben gerne. Nur wird bei mir Kunststoff verklebt, gesägt, gebogen usw. für Eisen Stahl etc habe ich keine Maschinen bzw. auch keine Ahnung. 

Denke so geht es den meisten hier. Deshalb wenige Anregungen usw. da Du es ja sehr gut kannst, und ich dir auf keinen Fall einen Ratschlag von was geben könnte, wovon ich keine Ahnung habe.

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, saubere Arbeit


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo, 
wenn es am Donnerstag nicht mehr regnet (hoffentlich wird es endlich trocken) dann werde ich von meinem SIFI Marke Plexiglas Eigenbau ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Das hab sogar ich hinbekommen mit ner normalen Stichsäge, Silikonspritze, Lineal und gutem Willen

Lg Marcus


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hi Micha,
auch ich bin einer Deiner Leser. Was bleibt mir mangels "Schweißtalent" übrig, als Anerkennung zu zollen?
Auch wenn ein Trommelfilter besser ist als ein SiFi, muss man so ein Teil erst mal auf die Reihe kriegen...
Also: Respekt! Das sieht viel besser aus als die kommerziellen Teile, auf die sich "Trottel" wie ich sich beschränken müssten!


----------



## KoiFlo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Michel 64 aus was hast du den Rotor gebaut bzw kann man den irgendwo kaufen?
will mir auch einen Sifi bauen 

Mfg
Flo


----------



## KoiFlo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Michel 64 aus was hast du den Rotor gebaut bzw kann man den irgendwo kaufen?
will mir auch einen Sifi bauen 

Mfg
Flo


----------



## Koimicha (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Olli


Olli.P schrieb:


> Aber du kannst dich gerne anbieten, dies für die anderen, die so eine haben wollen, zum Materialpreis zusammen zu bauen.....
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich auch nur noch sagen:
> 
> Gute, saubere Arbeit.



Das ist doch kein Problem könnte ich vielleicht machen aber so billig ist das auch wieder nicht schreibt einfach mal eine PM dann kann ich euch schreiben was so was kosten würde ohne Sieb und den Antrieb.

Ach ja die Antriebe lasse ich machen. 

Klar ist ein Trommelfilter besser aber auch viel teurer als so ein nenne ich mal MIFI´S.
Ich Fange Grade an mir einen zu bauen wenn ihr Lust habt kann ich auch drüber berichten.
Habe auch mal durchgerechnet was so ein TF ca mir Kosten würde aus Edelstahl (Trommel wird aus 3mm Va gemacht und hat die Maße 700mm lang und 700mm Durchmesser )mit SPS Steuerung Ultraschallsensoren und dann auch noch einige Arbeit  zb:
Bestechungen mit einigen Kästen Bier um die 1500€ immer noch Billiger als Kaufen ob der gekaufte besser ist als meiner da halte ich mich raus
Gruß Micha


----------



## KoiFlo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Was würde so ein Rotor kosten?


----------



## Boldi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha 64,

bez. TF:

Deinem Profil entnehme ich, das du 20 m³ filtern willst. Da schießt Du mit Deinen Trommelmaßen ziemlich übers Ziel hinaus. Ich z. B. puste durch meinen TF ca. 20 m³/Std bei D=500 Länge= 600 mm. Durch den geringen Strömungsdruck am Sieb bildet sich trotz Schaufelradeffekt ein Filterkuchen in der Trommel. Habe diesbezügl. schon den TF-Spezi Jürgen-B angefunkt. Nach Seiner Meinung kommen TF`s grundsätzlich mit groben und langfaserigen Filtergut nicht nicht gut zurecht und überdimensionierte Trommler laufen auch nicht richtig. Ich kann das nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen bestätigen.


----------



## Koimicha (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin
Da kannst du schon recht haben aber warten wir es mal ab,was da noch kommt.
Freue mich schon drauf das teil zu bauen.
Martin was meinst du damit (überdimensionierte Trommler laufen auch nicht richtig) begründe das mal bitte und sage doch mal was bei dir schief ging.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Boldi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha,

ganz einfach, je mehr Netto-Siebfläche im Verhältnis zum Durchfluss zur Verfügung steht , verringert verringert es den Strömungsdruck bzw. den Anpressdruck des Filtergutes an die Trommelinnenseite. Beim Transport in die Ablaufrinne rutscht dann der grobe Filterkuchen (Fadenalgen/Pflanzenreste) voher schon wieder ab und wird nicht abgeführt. 

Schiefgegangengen ist bei mir nix, mein TF läuft problemlos. 
Das ist er:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19807

Mit einer Sammelkammer hätte ich dieses Problemchen auch nicht, hatte ich aber damals nicht vorgesehen . wenn Du also einen TF in Schwerkraft planst, unbedingt eine Sammelkammer vorsehen (gerade bei Deinen Dimensionen).


----------



## Koimicha (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin


Boldi schrieb:


> ganz einfach, je mehr Netto-Siebfläche im Verhältnis zum Durchfluss zur Verfügung steht , verringert verringert es den Strömungsdruck bzw. den Anpressdruck des Filtergutes an die Trommelinnenseite. Beim Transport in die Ablaufrinne rutscht dann der grobe Filterkuchen (Fadenalgen/Pflanzenreste) voher schon wieder ab und wird nicht abgeführt.
> 
> Genau darüber habe ich mir schon den Kopf zerbrochen einfach mal abwarten auch das Problem ist zu lösen und garnicht mal so schwer.
> 
> ...



Sammelkammer habe ich 1m³ und das bleibt auch so.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Boldi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha,

na dann weiterhin viel spass beim tüfteln und bauen, eine Doku...  würde ich toll finden.


----------



## Koimicha (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin



Boldi schrieb:


> na dann weiterhin viel spass beim tüfteln und bauen, eine Doku...  würde ich toll finden.



Darauf kannst du dich verlassen das ich da eine Doku.. mache.

Mal doch eine frage du hast ja schon einen gebaut was würdest du den ändern wenn du noch einen bauen würdest oder ist deiner schon ausgereizt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Boldi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Micha,

zur Frage: Eine Sammelkammer 

Ein VA- Gehäuse ist definitiv nicht notwendig (Kosten).
Die Levelsensoren sorgfältig auswählen (Conrad ist schei....).
Bei Schwerkraft- TF`s eine seperate Pumpenkammer vorsehen (so wenig Technik wie möglich im eigentlichen Gehäuse.
Die Spüldüsen einstellbar verbauen.
Den Antrieb (Motor) so gut wie geht gegen Spritzwasser schützen (Korrosion).
Beim Einbau auf die exakte Höhen-Positionierung achten (Wirkungsgrad).

So ich glaub das wars. Werde im September einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht (TF-das erste halbe Jahr) einstellen.


----------



## Koimicha (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sifi Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin 
Danke dir Freue mich schon auf deinen halb Jahres Bericht.
Gruß Micha


----------

